# Budget Y-pipe=rust?



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

does budget y's rust or not? A year ago they did...now?
Anyone have or know someone who has a warpspeed y?
Is Cattman the best or overrated?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

cattman is good but to expensive IMO.

Warspeeds are good priced...

I got my budget almost a year ago and it hasn't rusted yet... it's stainless steel...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I think rust would be more of a problem in the northern states. No salt on the roads here in TX.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

stainless don't rust...


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> stainless don't rust...


I was thinking about ws or budget.
I like the ws design, as it looks really efficient.
I like the budget because it's cheap!!
I talked to Dallas at ws and he has a y made out of T-304, all the way.
Also, I heard rumors about budget not being 100% ss, like at the collector?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that very well could be true... and honestly I can't say either way. all I can say is that if you don't care about the bee's-in-a-can sound, then go with budget or if you're worried about rust. down here in TX, we don't really worry about rust and I've yet to see any on mine and i'm under my car enough to notice...


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

cool. uh, warpspeed it is. thanks!


----------

